# Cinnfullysweet Standard Poodles - Spoiled Babies...OH MY!!!



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I had no idea where to post this but I think you all would get a big kick out of it......while wandering around on the net and reading about the history of the Red Poodle then looking up the breeders responsible for furthering the color, this breeder's site came up and I got the biggest kick out of her nursery! Take a look..........go to her website and click on 'nursery' it'll make you smile! All puppies should have a whelping room like this LOL!
She also puts a webcam on 24/7 for new puppy parents when there is a litter!
The name of the breeder is Cinnfully Sweet Standard Poodles

I know nothing about this breeder btw!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

What a great set-up and beautiful dogs!


----------

